# Quantum Leap Solo Violin



## Nick Phoenix (Nov 30, 2011)

Quantum Leap Solo Violin
We are in final beta of Quantum Leap Solo Violin. The first download only PLAY library. It's pretty neat and will be inexpensive. It's playable legato violin, with all the basic articulations, playable trills, playable runs and 5 passes of legato intervals.


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 30, 2011)

:o :o :o :o


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Nov 30, 2011)

:D :D :D :D


----------



## MaestroRage (Nov 30, 2011)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Nov 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 30, 2011)

=o =o =o =o


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Nov 30, 2011)

When???


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 30, 2011)

o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~


----------



## dannthr (Nov 30, 2011)

What a tease!


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Nov 30, 2011)

Oooiii....


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 30, 2011)

..But seriously though. I'm glad is a PLAYABLE violin.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 30, 2011)

/\~O :mrgreen: _-) o=? o=< 0oD =o


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Nov 30, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Wed Nov 30 said:


> ..But seriously though. I'm glad is a PLAYABLE violin.



Playable in theory anyway. 

can I come and play it at your 14th birthday party?


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 30, 2011)

Nick

I was actually serious. I'm looking forward to it. No sarcasm.

When I said playable I ment compared to other libraries that play phrases for you. I'd rather play it my self.

Aside from that. I'd love for you to come to my birthday :D o=? o=< o[])


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 30, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Thu Dec 01 said:


> Nick
> 
> I was actually serious. I'm looking forward to it. No sarcasm.
> 
> ...



Oooh - can I come? o-[][]-o


----------



## Udo (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it based on the samples of the solo violin in QL Gypsy?


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Nov 30, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Wed Nov 30 said:


> Nick
> 
> I was actually serious. I'm looking forward to it. No sarcasm.
> 
> ...



Apologies! I am used to your humor. 

Its an all new solo violin recorded at Remote Control and its all playable, no phrases. A nice companion to Troels violin probably.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 30, 2011)

Bring
It
On

sweet, very sweet.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 30, 2011)

yay. want.


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 30, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Thu Dec 01 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Wed Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Nick
> ...



Nice!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 30, 2011)

Will it be editable enough where muliple instances with varying degress of PBend and EG Pitch Mod might be applied to get the Cajun Trio, or will it be stric;y serenading Solo Violin.
Either way I have been waiting for such aninstrument, but really want to have the option of going Cajun, Jean-Luc or Dance Of The Macabre. Saint-Saens style...?

Great news though, looking forward ot hearing it.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 30, 2011)

I use the Gypsy violin and it's really fun and very useful. great for comic pathos bits!! looking forward to what Nick has coming up!!

(woodwinds woodwinds woodwinds)


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 30, 2011)

I use GYPSY too.. but

I really wish that it had the same sort of programming that HS has. For example, I wish you could control the Vibrato with the MOD and expression with CC11. Although you can control the expression, but it doesn't have any crossfade dynamics. I know it's quite an old library. 

So, saying all that, I am hoping for a violin with that type of programming. Flexibility.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 30, 2011)

Hot damn, can't wait to check it out.


----------



## MacQ (Nov 30, 2011)

Nick! You can't just rattle the cage like that!

You have to post a demo, too. 

~Stu


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 30, 2011)

"This thread is worthless without clips."


----------



## Kralc (Nov 30, 2011)

Nick announced an awesome sounding new sample library and said he's open to play it at birthday parties, I hardly think that's worthless 

This does sound awesome though...


----------



## devastat (Nov 30, 2011)

Really looking forward to this.


----------



## IvanP (Nov 30, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Thu Dec 01 said:


> Its an all new solo violin recorded at Remote Control and its all playable, no phrases. A nice companion to Troels violin probably.



Cool!

Has it been produced by both you and Thomas?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool, nice, Really excited to see you guys expanding, and can't wait to hear !!


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 1, 2011)

No it's just me. Thomas prefers writing music to sampling. he did say he liked this violin, though. he was not a fan of the Gypsy violin.


----------



## IvanP (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds good!

Looking forward to it...don't be afraid to tease us with snippets!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 1, 2011)

leogardini @ Thu Dec 01 said:


> When???



"within a month" says Nick at Soundsonline.


----------



## tumeninote (Dec 1, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ 12/1/2011 said:


> "within a month" says Nick at Soundsonline.



Exciting!


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeahhhh... I was waiting for something like this to come along for a long time.

What about the rest of the solo string family: viola, violoncello and countra bass?

Great news and hope to see it soon... o/~


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 1, 2011)

Great news Nick. I love your libraries. I'll buy without a demo. Having said something nice to soften you up - here comes the idiot comment (said in 'half-jest') - where's the freaking solo cello?


Seriously - one cannot have enough 'solo' options.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 1, 2011)

o/~


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 2, 2011)

nice!

i still love the gypsy violin (finally something with audible vibrato and it is great for layering) even though i found it a bit sad that the gypsy package was quickly abandoned with the violin still having scripting errors and panning issues.

why not fixing the gypsy violin while at it?


----------



## jleckie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Wed Nov 30 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Wed Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > ..But seriously though. I'm glad is a PLAYABLE violin.
> ...



i wana come to tje party too. Ill bring the o[])


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 2, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Thu Dec 01 said:


> No it's just me. Thomas prefers writing music to sampling. he did say he liked this violin, though. he was not a fan of the Gypsy violin.



Dang it... I really like the Gypsy Violin but I think Thomas is an absolute genius so does that mean I have to start not liking the Gypsy Violin... 

This sounds like a game changer as it is a single instrument in Play...

Well done Nick!


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 2, 2011)

An east west library without Thomas' input? Rissskkkyyyyyy. 

The coming solo violin wars should be interesting though. 



/oo\ ^>|


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 2, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 02 said:


> An east west library without Thomas' input? Rissskkkyyyyyy.
> 
> The coming solo violin wars should be interesting though.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 2, 2011)

The EW sound stage just might be the best one for sampling. Sony & Air sound great, but are just too big for some situations!

Hope EW will do also solo viola, cello and bass. And then also a chamber group that could double as divisi of HS. o-[][]-o


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 2, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Fri Dec 02 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 02 said:
> 
> 
> > An east west library without Thomas' input? Rissskkkyyyyyy.
> ...



Well it's refreshing to hear you finally come clean, Nick. I wish you luck on your first solo library(pun intended) and remember -- baby steps. Don't try to do it all completely on your own; write down Thomas' phone number and make sure you have it nearby at all times. Don't be embarrassed to call him with any silly questions!


----------



## adg21 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm sure Troels of 8dio said something like the Violin is practically impossible to multi-sample convincingly. So it will interesting to hear the masters battle this one out.


----------



## Ed (Dec 2, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 02 said:


> Well it's refreshing to hear you finally come clean, Nick. I wish you luck on your first solo library(pun intended) and remember -- baby steps. Don't try to do it all completely on your own; write down Thomas' phone number and make sure you have it nearby at all times. Don't be embarrassed to call him with any silly questions!




:lol:


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 2, 2011)

^>|


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 2, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 02 said:


> Nick Phoenix @ Fri Dec 02 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Fri Dec 02 said:
> ...




thank you. Good advice. Do you guys want distortion or a phaser on the interface?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 2, 2011)

How about a Kontakt version?


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 2, 2011)

No Kontakt version. Possibly a Ren and Stimpy swollen ballsac version, available free of charge to those with overly stretched ballsac membranes. "Is that a hat? ". " No Dummy. It's my ballsac! ". " Oh Joyyyyyyyy!". " Is it stinky?". " Just the way you like it."


----------



## james7275 (Dec 2, 2011)

Bummer.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 2, 2011)

Ha, is that what you and Nick are up to behind those purple curtains? Better get back to work before you get Cinespanked again!

Sold... As long as it retains the 155db, stroke-inducing PLAY 'pop' when loading.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 2, 2011)

I believe the deafening blast of terror was fixed long ago. No jokes to be made about that. If I get any spankings, I don't believe it would be a Cinespanking. And HB does it own talking. Hopefully you guys like the violin. Cheers.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 2, 2011)

Seriously, I'm sure it'll sound great and I'd buy it in almost any format. (couldn't hurt to ask though...or so I thought)


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 2, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Fri Dec 02 said:


> Possibly a Ren and Stimpy swollen ballsac version, available free of charge to those with overly stretched ballsac membranes. "Is that a hat? ". " No Dummy. It's my ballsac! ". " Oh Joyyyyyyyy!". " Is it stinky?". " Just the way you like it."



What do you mean possibly? Isn't what you are describing the PLAY engine? ^>|


----------



## Diffusor (Dec 3, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Fri Dec 02 said:


> No Kontakt version. Possibly a Ren and Stimpy swollen ballsac version, available free of charge to those with overly stretched ballsac membranes. "Is that a hat? ". " No Dummy. It's my ballsac! ". " Oh Joyyyyyyyy!". " Is it stinky?". " Just the way you like it."



EastWest Hollywood Taint?


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 3, 2011)

Chocothrax, You are going to make me cry!! PLAY aspires to be a swollen ballsac. Not there yet.

I think you should change your handle to SKIDMARK!!!!

Yeah baby!!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 3, 2011)

Personally, I'm really looking forward to hearing this. I searched for irony, but I got nothin'.

(Insert contextual testicular joke_____________here)


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 3, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Dec 01 said:


> Great news Nick. I love your libraries. I'll buy without a demo. Having said something nice to soften you up - here comes the idiot comment (said in 'half-jest') - where's the freaking solo cello?
> 
> 
> Seriously - one cannot have enough 'solo' options.



Rob, I SO agree. Sections seem easier-the exposed solo instrument, when well sampled, is a godsend.


----------



## jasonmrose (Dec 3, 2011)

Ooohh.....done at Remote Control....nice!

Any chance Hans Zimmer or Alan Meyerson were involved?

Everything those guys touch sounds like gold.

Looking forward to the demos!


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 3, 2011)

Nick,

Since this is EWQL's first single instrument offering with the Play engine does this mean EWQL will be opening up the existing libraries and offering downloads of say the trombone in Gyspsy or a single guitar from Ministry of Rock?

I'm sure you're new violin will be amazing.

Darren


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 3, 2011)

will it have controllable vibrato and actually sound like a violin?


----------



## playz123 (Dec 3, 2011)

dpasdernick @ Sat Dec 03 said:


> Nick,
> 
> Since this is EWQL's first single instrument offering with the Play engine does this mean EWQL will be opening up the existing libraries and offering downloads of say the trombone in Gyspsy or a single guitar from Ministry of Rock?



I'll let Nick provide the definitive answer, of course, but Doug has said in the past that they have no plans to do that sort of thing...for a lot of reasons.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Nick,

Does the violin have a fixed stage placement? And is it recorded in the same space as HS? I'd hope to be able to use this as a first chair for HS !

_-) (couldn't resist, that guy's jammin')


----------



## nikolas (Dec 4, 2011)

So... a serious question: If one does NOT have any PLAY libraries, what must he do to get this new violin and use it?


----------



## Udo (Dec 4, 2011)

nikolas @ Sun Dec 04 said:


> So... a serious question: If one does NOT have any PLAY libraries, what must he do to get this new violin and use it?


It comes with the PAY sample player, like all other other EW products.


----------



## Jean Paul (Dec 4, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Dec 01 said:


> Great news Nick. I love your libraries. I'll buy without a demo. Having said something nice to soften you up - here comes the idiot comment (said in 'half-jest') - where's the freaking solo cello?
> 
> 
> Seriously - one cannot have enough 'solo' options.



+1 for a nice solo cello library.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 4, 2011)

nikolas @ Sun Dec 04 said:


> what must he do to get this new violin and use it?



Just dish out the dough, man ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 4, 2011)

The violin was recorded at Remote Control and is pretty dry. mics and pres match the vibe of HS. I have included 2 new impulses that make the violin blend really well with HS. There are some controllable vibrato patches, but the best legato patch simply uses the mod wheel to switch between 5 passes of legato intervals. Every legato interval sample has a double bowed sustain attached to it that is a unique. In other words I didn't simply record a quick interval and then crossfade into a sustain sample. I recorded an interval with a longish sustain after the interval, so I wouldn't have to rely on cross fading into a sustain. the advantage is a natural sound and expression for all the legato samples. Expression is controlled by cc11, but the amount of vibrato is burned into these samples, but you can switch between 5 sets of intervals that each have a different vibe and vibrato treatment. There is expressive legato, vibrato legato, molto vibrato legato, trill run legato and portamento legato. But of course I recorded tons of dynamics and vibrato variations on the regular sustain as well. So there are patches the use the mod wheel to control vibrato.


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 4, 2011)

so far to my ears in sampling theres nothing worse than hearing vibrato on quick played passages. in other words every note sounds like its has vibrato on it. which is impossible when playing fast passages on any string instrument. ive listened to several examples from different manufacturers and they all seem to have too much uncontrollable vibrato which ruins the sound and color. the newest easily has the best sound but theres still some difficulty controlling the vibrato as i understand it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Sun Dec 04 said:


> The violin was recorded at Remote Control and is pretty dry. mics and pres match the vibe of HS. I have included 2 new impulses that make the violin blend really well with HS. There are some controllable vibrato patches, but the best legato patch simply uses the mod wheel to switch between 5 passes of legato intervals. Every legato interval sample has a double bowed sustain attached to it that is a unique. In other words I didn't simply record a quick interval and then crossfade into a sustain sample. I recorded an interval with a longish sustain after the interval, so I wouldn't have to rely on cross fading into a sustain. the advantage is a natural sound and expression for all the legato samples. Expression is controlled by cc11, but the amount of vibrato is burned into these samples, but you can switch between 5 sets of intervals that each have a different vibe and vibrato treatment. There is expressive legato, vibrato legato, molto vibrato legato, trill run legato and portamento legato. But of course I recorded tons of dynamics and vibrato variations on the regular sustain as well. So there are patches the use the mod wheel to control vibrato.




Brilliant Nick - nicely thought out design approach. Pre-order?


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 4, 2011)

George Caplan @ Sun Dec 04 said:


> so far to my ears in sampling theres nothing worse than hearing vibrato on quick played passages. in other words every note sounds like its has vibrato on it. which is impossible when playing fast passages on any string instrument. ive listened to several examples from different manufacturers and they all seem to have too much uncontrollable vibrato which ruins the sound and color. the newest easily has the best sound but theres still some difficulty controlling the vibrato as i understand it.



This violin does not have that problem. It shines when playing fast. The legato trill run patch in particular can do anything fast. It also has 6 way round robin on the half step, whole tone and minor third intervals for realistic trill and run playing at any speed.

No need for preorder. It's download only. Just finished the patches, so should be online before 2012.


----------



## dannthr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Nick, it's really great to see you guys expanding your operation to include a potentially modular approach--it's a good time to sell single instruments as I know my funds are limited when it comes to larger scale survey libraries.

Focused and modular downloadable libraries means that I can suppliment my work template in the middle of a job and add as needed.

That really means a lot to me and I know it means a lot to other people as well.

So I'm glad to see EW exploring that option with a new downloadable single instrument library.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 4, 2011)

That does sound really interesting, Nick, especially the legato into sustain samples. Sorry to hassle with one more question - will there be a patch that follows the velocity on cc1 / overlapping note legato trigger convention?


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds cool!


----------



## shakuman (Dec 5, 2011)

Great news Nick! but I hope you don't miss the microtuning option o/~ 

Shakuman.


----------



## Benji (Dec 5, 2011)

Available before 2012 !

YES !

In my Ballwarmer for Christmas !


----------



## Ed (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like this will be my first Play library


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 5, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Dec 05 said:


> Looks like this will be my first Play library



i was thinking same thing
then a question came to my mind..i don't have ilok,do i have to buy an ilok separately?


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 5, 2011)

ysnyvz @ Tue Dec 06 said:


> Ed @ Mon Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like this will be my first Play library
> ...



Yes. You will need an ilok. Just chuck it in the cart, along with QL Solo Violin. Done.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 5, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Mon Dec 05 said:


> ysnyvz @ Tue Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Ed @ Mon Dec 05 said:
> ...




I think it is the only one available for sale now but just be sure it is an ilok*2*.


----------



## MichaelJM (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like this may be my sixth Play library.

I'm so impressed by HS and HB... I can't wait to hear this.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 6, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sun Dec 04 said:


> That does sound really interesting, Nick, especially the legato into sustain samples. Sorry to hassle with one more question - will there be a patch that follows the velocity on cc1 / overlapping note legato trigger convention?



Would still love an answer to this...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 16, 2011)

I have been out of town on holiday for a week. Anyone hear any 'news' of this pending release? (see no new posts on soundsonline).


----------



## dannthr (Dec 16, 2011)

Why do you tease us, Rob?!

Just seeing this thread at the top of the pile made me think there WAS news!

::Shakes fist::


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Dec 16, 2011)

dannthr @ Fri Dec 16 said:


> Why do you tease us, Rob?!
> 
> Just seeing this thread at the top of the pile made me think there WAS news!
> 
> ::Shakes fist::



lol its true I thought as you did Dan.

Rob!
::Shakes fist::


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 16, 2011)

In that case - I am even mad at myself. One brain cell to work my brain AND my lungs, etc......... :cry:


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 16, 2011)

Huh,

I thought a demo is up now.... . 

I can`t wait to listen to.


----------



## artinro (Dec 21, 2011)

Nick, how is your solo violin coming along? Can you tell us anything more?

By the way, sorry for bumping the thread to the top again guys :wink:


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 21, 2011)

artinro @ Wed Dec 21 said:


> Nick, how is your solo violin coming along? Can you tell us anything more?
> 
> By the way, sorry for bumping the thread to the top again guys :wink:



It's been done for a few days. I am not sure where they are at as far as getting it live on the site. Guess I should do a demo. I've been busy with some other music.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 22, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Thu Dec 22 said:


> artinro @ Wed Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Nick, how is your solo violin coming along? Can you tell us anything more?
> ...



Take a few minutes and knock our socks off!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 22, 2011)

Nick - don't go gang busters on the 'composition'. Honestly, at this stage of the game most I think would prefer the 'first 5-8 min' walk-through we would do here in our studios once we purchase. You do this sort of vid well. The same on this would be great.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Dec 22, 2011)

ysnyvz @ Mon 05 Dec said:


> Ed @ Mon Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like this will be my first Play library
> ...



I don't know if that's still valid, but a few days ago someone at EastWest said they're out of iLoks and don't know when they're in stock again. Let's hope for you it's soon


----------

